# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  مكرمة ملكية بصرف 100 دينار للعاملين والمتقاعدين المدنيين والعسكريين

## معاذ ملحم

أوعز جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني للحكومة امس بتخصيص مبلغ مئة دينار لكل فرد من العاملين والمتقاعدين في القطاع العام والمؤسسات الحكومية والقوات المسلحة والأجهزة الأمنية، بالإضافة إلى المستفيدين من صندوق المعونة الوطنية، وذلك بمناسبة حلول شهر رمضان المبارك.
وقال وزير المالية الدكتور حمد الكساسبة ان الوزارة ستبدأ بصرف مبلغ المئة الدينار خلال شهر آب الحالي، وقبل حلول شهر رمضان مطلع أيلول المقبل، مبيناً أن هذه المكرمة الملكية تهدف إلى التخفيف من الأعباء الاقتصادية على المواطنين، وتأمين جزء من الاحتياجات المعيشية الأساسية في هذا الشهر الفضيل.
يذكر أن إجمالي عدد المستفيدين من هذه المكرمة يبلغ 773 ألف إذ تشمل العاملين في الأجهزة العسكرية والأمنية، والعاملين في الوزارات والدوائر الحكومية بمن فيهم عمال المياومة، والمؤسسات العامة المستقلة، والجامعات الرسمية، والبلديات، والمتقاعدين وفق مظلة التقاعد الحكومي والضمان الاجتماعي، والأسر المستفيدة من صندوق المعونة الوطنية.

 :Icon31:  :Icon31:  :Icon31: 

مائة دينار لورثة المتقاعدين
وقالت وزارة المالية ان الورثة الذين يحصلون على راتب بموجب احكام التقاعد المدني والعسكري ستشملهم المكرمة الملكية بصرف مائة دينارعن المتوفى .
وقال الناطق الاعلامي للوزارة عيسى ياسين ان المائة دينار ستصرف للورثة الذي يحصلون على راتب بموجب احكام التقاعد المدني والعسكري بحيث تشمل كل ملف من ملفات المتقاعدين المتوفين . وتبلغ ملفات المتقاعدين المتوفين 40 الى 45 ألف ملف ويتضمن كل ملف عدد الورثة.

الفوسفات
وقرر مجلس ادارة شركة مناجم الفوسفات الاردنية امس صرف مبلغ مئة دينار لجميع العاملين في الشركة .
وقال رئيس مجلس الادارة الرئيس التنفيذي وليد الكردي جاء القرارتيمنا بمكرمة جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني الذي عودنا دائما على مكارمه وعمله الدؤوب من اجل خدمة الوطن وتحسين نوعية الحياة والتخفيف من الاعباء على المواطنين . واكد الكردي ان مبلغ المئة دينار ستصرف قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري لمساعدة العاملين في الشركة على تلبية متطلبات الشهر الفضيل . 
البركة 
وقررت شركة البركة للتكافل رفع رواتب موظفيها بنسب تراوحت من 15% الى 90% من اجمالي رواتبهم ، وذلك حسبما اعلنته ادارة الشركة .

المستهلك تثمن المكرمة الملكية
وثمنت الجمعية الوطنية لحماية المستهلك المكرمة الملكية بصرف المئة دينار لما لها من اثر في التخفيف من معاناة المستهلكين خلال شهر رمضان 
وقالت ''حماية المستهلك'' ان مكرمة جلالة الملك في توجية الحكومة لصرف هذه المكرمة الملكية جاءت في الوقت المناسب وتعكس حرص جلالة الملك على تلمس احتياجات ابناء شعبه .
وتتمنى ''حماية المستهلك'' من القطاع الخاص الاقتداء بمكرمة الملك بصرف مبلغ مائة دينار للعاملين في القطاع مساهمة في تخفيف معاناتهم الاقتصادية .

العقبة الخاصة
وقرر رئيس سلطة منطقة العقبة الخاصة المهندس حسني ابو غيدا صرف مبلغ مائة دينار لكافة موظفي السلطة نهاية آب الحالي.

الجامعة الاردنية 
وقرر رئيس الجامعة الأردنية الدكتور خالد الكركي تنفيذ المكرمة الملكية بصرف مئة دينار لأسرة الجامعة وتشمل أعضاء الهيئتين التدريسية والإدارية ولجميع العاملين في الجامعة، بمن فيهم عمال المياومة.

تجار المواد الغذائية
وقررت نقابة تجار المواد الغذائية صرف مبلغ مئة دينار لموظفيها 
وقال نقيب تجار المواد الغذائية خليل الحاج توفيق إن القرار يأتي تيمنا بمكرمة جلالته 
وثمن توفيق مكرمة جلالته لانها جاءت مع قرب شهر رمضان المبارك وفي ظروف معيشية ضاغطة يمر بها المواطنون داعيا أعضاء النقابة من التجار والقطاع الخاص للإقتداء بالمكرمة الملكية وصرف المائة دينار للعاملين لديهم للتخفيف من الأعباء الاقتصادية وتأمين جزء من الاحتياجات المعيشية الأساسية في شهر رمضان.

بلدية معان 
وقال رئيس بلدية معان الكبرى خالد ال خطاب ان بلدية معان ستباشر اليوم الخميس بصرف مبلغ 100 دينار على موظفيها تيمنا بمكرمة جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني مع قرب شهر رمضان المبارك .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يخليلنا جلاله سيدنا 

واحنا متعودين على المكارم الهاشميه  اللي عودنا عليها جلاله سيدنا

----------


## khaled aljonidee

[align=center]الله يبارك بعمر جلالة سيدنا

شكرا على الخبر معاذ ملحم[/align]

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب

----------


## العالي عالي

الله يبارك بعمر جلالة  سيدنا

----------


## ramas

دائما سيدنا معودنا على المكارم الله يخلينا اياه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مشكورييييييييييييييييييييين شباب على المشاركات الرائعه 


يعني هسا الواحد صار يحس انه المنتدى  فعال فيه مشاركات

----------

